# Pictures?



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

How do you put pics? :/ I'm not super tech savvy.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

At the bottom of the screen where you can reply, below the white typing space box is manage attachments. Click on that and you can select a picture to upload.


----------

